# International Riding Steer Association



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

http://www.ridingsteers1.netfirms.com/

This is one cool website! When I was a kid I can remember my cousins riding their Angus bull and also one or two of the milk cows.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Great site! I especially liked the photo of the girl in english tack jumping her brown swiss dairy cow... what a hoot!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh my, I was shocked to see my photo on that site! Well, someone must have put it there! I rode and drove my Dexter steer. He also hitched up with my miniature donkey.


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

I always wanted an elk that was broke to ride. That would be wild and o they can jump. All i need is an elk and a first aid kit.


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

This is my steer Buddy that I am training. I don't think it will ever work but I am trying


----------

